# Anyone for Ritual and/or Koppi coffee?



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, just in order to give you all a heads up I have now had replies from both Koppi coffee in Sweden http://www.koppi.se and ritual coffee in the USA http://www.ritualroasters.com and both are happy to deliver coffee to us in a similar manner to the pending Intelligentsia order.

What I am asking is for interest as I am certainly interested in trying as many coffees as possible.

I would like to give it a little time between now and ordering as the current coffee order still hasn't been roasted. I have been told by Koppi "In about 4-5 weeks we will be getting all the new coffees from Costa Rica, Ethiopia and kenya. Some real gems to look forward to."

Anyway check the links and let me know


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Koppi link doesn't work for me


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

no problem here I've removed the brackets does that make a difference?


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

I've tried a couple of Koppi coffees as filter at Store St Espresso in London and they've always been excellent, so depending on price, I would be very interested!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I could be if this towards end of April


----------

